# Ecouter mon iPod sur ma chaîne Hi-Fi



## aupima (10 Août 2009)

Salut,
Je voudrais pouvoir écouter mon iPod Classic sur ma chaîne Hi-Fi pour profiter de sa qualité de son. Quelqu'un pourrait me conseiller ?


----------



## jpmiss (10 Août 2009)

Il te faut un cable RCA-Jack comme celui là:





Tu peux le brancher directement a la sortie casque de l'iPod ou mieux sur un Dock.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Il te faut un cable RCA-Jack comme celui là:
> 
> IMG
> 
> Tu peux le brancher directement a la sortie casque de l'iPod ou mieux sur un Dock.


 
Effectivement, apres 4 secondes de réflexions, tu auras remarqué que ton Ipod possède une sortie "Jack" - la prise pour 99% des casques audio - et que ta chaine Hifi possede une entrée "RCA" - Les 2 cables rouge et blanc -

Il te faut donc un adaptateur comme montré par Jpmiss, rien de magique!


----------



## jpmiss (14 Août 2009)

mad-gecko a dit:


> Il te faut donc un adaptateur comme montré par Jpmiss, rien de magique!


Pas du tout! Tout ce que j'écrit est de l'ordre du magique et parfois même du divin.
Il arrive même que les femmes en mouillent leur culotte!


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Pas du tout! Tout ce que j'écrit est de l'ordre du magique et parfois même du divin.
> Il arrive même que les femmes en mouillent leur culotte!



Rien que de regarder ta photo et j'ai du changer de petite culotte...

Ha, non, j en porte pas ce soir :-D


----------



## Romuald (14 Août 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Il te faut un cable RCA-Jack comme celui là:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et si ça marche pas, ce sera la-faute-à-jipé ©, qui t'aura conseillé un cable jack-RCA femelle, alors qu'il faudrait un cable jack-RCA mâle :


----------



## jpmiss (14 Août 2009)

PAIDAI!


----------



## JFL27 (14 Août 2009)

Si tu as un peu de sous à dépenser, tu peux aussi acheter un dock sans fil comme celui de Marantz ou d'autres constructeurs. C'est environ un billet de 300 euros.


----------



## jpmiss (14 Août 2009)

On trouve ça ou des billets de 300 euros?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> On trouve ça ou des billets de 300 euros?



Je t'en vends un pour 500 euros!


----------



## tabaluga72 (16 Août 2009)

ÇA? http://us.marantz.com/Products/1837.asp

150$
300

Hmm, il y pas que Apple ou Adobe qui se plante dans les taux de change ;-)

En tout cas c'est sympa 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h50 ----------

Un test sur des dock (en anglais)

http://www.whathifi.com/Reviews/Hi-Fi-Reviews/iPod-docks-etc-Reviews/


----------

